# Estimating LP Gas Cost



## Gary Burnett (Sep 13, 2021)

What’s the best way to estimate LP cost/amount it takes for APP MB installation?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Gary Burnett said:


> What’s the best way to estimate LP cost/amount it takes for APP MB installation?


Note when a full tank starts getting used, count number of squares till empty. An experienced guy should be able to give you a ballpark, but variables like outside temps, amount of flashing will come into play.


----------

